# AquaticLife t5ho vs Fluval Fresh & Plant 2.0 LED



## desertstrike86 (Jun 24, 2017)

so I'm tired to having to pay for 4 bulbs for my 48' fixture every 9 months... I am looking into the Fluval f&p 2.0 LED... I've never used leds before. how would this compare to my current 4 bulb t5ho fixture? for a 75g dirted tank.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi desertstrike86,

Welcome to TPT!

I have the 48" - 60" Fluval Fresh and Plant 2.0 on my 75 gallon. It can provide [email protected] at full output at the substrate (approx 19" depth). If you have T5HO lamps in your fixture when the lamps are new they likely put out [email protected] each or [email protected] total. However, when the lamps are about a year old they typically drop down to 70% - 80% output and in addition there is likely a spectrum shift.


----------



## desertstrike86 (Jun 24, 2017)

wow 77 for one fixture vs 260 ? that's a huge difference


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

LOL why are you paying for bulbs every 9 months?

Run those things until they pop, or a couple years at least


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

desertstrike86 said:


> wow 77 for one fixture vs 260 ? that's a huge difference


Yes there is a huge difference..not quite sure that huge .
Measurements here list about 2x the 2.9 for a 4 tube fixture:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/184368-lighting-aquarium-par-instead-watts.html
more brute force LEd is the 3W large Beamsworks..








or this (listing the 2 cheapest options)
https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-fw-plant-lights/34-sbox-pro-32-timer-fresh-water-plant.html
https://www.amazon.com/Green-Elemen...=UTF8&qid=1498400511&sr=8-3&keywords=EVO+quad

@ 10000k don't consider the color the best nor does the 6500k model do it .. Depending on preferences

Fluval 2.0 is a very nice light but a bit pricy on a par/$ value..
you want to match your t5 output you need to go 3w diodes or a lot of small watt fixtures..
Like 3 of these.. 
https://www.amazon.com/Beamswork-FS...UTF8&qid=1498400678&sr=8-4&keywords=beamswork


----------



## desertstrike86 (Jun 24, 2017)

wow I like that evo quad 3w fixture! it's basically the same price as the fluval 2.0. Anyways my height from the top of the tank to the substrate at its lowest point is 18''. my dream is to be able to grow dwarf baby tear carpets. I dose e.I and pump c02. if the beam works evo is better for what we need than the fluval then I'm sold.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

You're sitting in a Benz asking about a Dodge. It's about more than just par.

Compared to the T5s, color rendition is going to suck with an all 6500K led. 

Spend that money on a good bulb combo for the T5. use mostly red/pinks like Trulumen Flora, Zoo-med flora sun, Geishman flora, maybe one ATI purple. 

Run some of those along with one or maybe two 6500Ks. And dont worry about changing them for at least a couple of years.


----------



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I agree with burr740 100%
I run that same fixture with 2 trulumen flora and 2 6500k bulbs. I only change out bulbs when they either die completely or i notice a major change in output


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi desertstrike86,

I always check several features before I purchase:

1) Warranty - how long?
2) Service - '800' numbert? Service Center in the US?
3) Company reputation - Years in business / size of company

An inexpensive piece of equipment can become expensive very quickly if it fails after six months and there is no warranty.


----------



## Lgtuk (Jun 4, 2017)

I am running a Fluval Freshwater & Plant 2.0 Full Spectrum Performance LED 46W on my 260ltr tank and was about to put a thread up until I saw this.

I was running twin T5,s on my old 190ltr tank and the plants loved it and very healthy. Now with the Fluval 2 the max setting is visably much brighter but my plants dont seem as happy. 

I seem to have a bleached effect on the leaves, big leafy plants are putting out very small leaves if at all and plants are staying close to the substrate or stems are growing horizontally.

Is the Fluval 2 too strong for plants on max settings?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Lgtuk said:


> I am running a Fluval Freshwater & Plant 2.0 Full Spectrum Performance LED 46W on my 260ltr tank and was about to put a thread up until I saw this.
> 
> I was running twin T5,s on my old 190ltr tank and the plants loved it and very healthy. Now with the Fluval 2 the max setting is visably much brighter but my plants dont seem as happy.
> 
> ...


Plants are telling you the light is stronger.. and different spectrum...
1 fluval can reach 2 t5 level.. 
but as to the orig. o/p not 4...


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

burr740 said:


> You're sitting in a Benz asking about a Dodge.


A Benz w/ one "speed" and 4 gears or something like that.....


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Igtuk,

Unless you have access to a PAR meter it is difficult to say if you have "too much" light. That said, I do have access to our aquarium club PAR meter and I have set the Fluval F&P 2.0 down from [email protected] to [email protected] (I left the photo-period at 6.5 hours) and the plants seem to be responding to the lower light light with better growth. When it comes to lighting I don't always remember that 'more is not necessarily better'; I have to constantly remind myself that it is all about 'balance'. If my light, CO2, macros (NO3, K, P, Mg*, Ca*), and micros (Fe, B, Mn, + others) are somewhere in the neighborhood of the correct proportions my plants do well; if something or things are off my plants suffer.

Try an experiment, keep everything else the same and just turn down the light intensity and see how the plants respond after a few weeks, watch especially the new growth. Let us know what you find!


----------



## Lgtuk (Jun 4, 2017)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Igtuk,
> 
> Unless you have access to a PAR meter it is difficult to say if you have "too much" light. Than said, I do have access to our aquarium club PAR meter and I have set the Fluval F&P 2.0 down from [email protected] to [email protected] (I left the photoperiod at 6.5 hours) and the plants seem to be responding to the lower light light with better growth. When it comes to lighting I don't always remember that 'more is no necessarily better'; I have to constantly remind myself that it is all about 'balance'. If my light, CO2, macros (NO3, K, P, Mg*, Ca*), and micros (Fe, B, Mn, + others) are somewhere in the neighborhood of the correct proportions my plants do well; if something or things are off my plants suffer.
> 
> Try an experiment, keep everything else the same and just turn down the light intensity and see how the plants respond after a few weeks, watch especially the new growth. Let us know what you find!


Ok thanks for the advice, I will give it a go. It's not very scientific but I held the dimmer for 2 Mississippi's and we will see if it makes any improvement.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> A Benz w/ one "speed" and 4 gears or something like that.....


Lol, and where does that leaves those EVOs?

Look, I get it, you're on a mission to convert the entire world to LEDs. Nothing wrong with that, Im sure in a few years we'll all be using them.

But in the meantime, I really think you should do a better job explaining to beginners what they are actually getting with these cheap 6500Ks you always link.

Because you know probably better than anyone that there's a little more to it than just PAR. Heck you even explained the whole CRI difference in that other thread just a few days ago.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

burr740 said:


> Lol, and where does that leaves those EVOs?
> 
> Look, I get it, you're on a mission to convert the entire world to LEDs. Nothing wrong with that, Im sure in a few years we'll all be using them.
> 
> ...


Hi burr740,

Catalina was going to come out with a combination T5HO / LED fixture but I don't know if they are even in business these days. I would certainly consider one if it was available.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi burr740,
> 
> Catalina was going to come out with a combination T5HO / LED fixture but I don't know if they are even in business these days. I would certainly consider one if it was available.


I think those sbreef lights are intriguing, like the freshwater version Jeff link earlier.

There's also some Chinese knock off versions for about half the price. I havent looked very close at them, probably dont have true 660 reds or whatever.

Seen a couple guys on facebook using them though. They seem to grow colorful plants alright, and fish look decent.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

LED/t5 hybrids are all the rage w/ saltys....
Which 2x T5 supplementing Radion XR15W - Reef Central Online Community

Of course dropping a grand (slight exaggeration) on lighting of a 95gal cube is no issue..


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

burr740 said:


> Lol, and where does that leaves those EVOs?
> 
> Look, I get it, you're on a mission to convert the entire world to LEDs. Nothing wrong with that, Im sure in a few years we'll all be using them.
> 
> ...


I honestly thought I was doing that..
At one point clearly stated large tanks and LED are price wise problematic..
Designing an LED light to mimic (not reproduce) your tube colors is easy.
Making one adj. to ANY tube color is also easy.
BUT they don't..
If I designed an LED to mimic your light output how many would buy it?
If I said you could have that "color" or 1000 others w/ a flick of a dial, how many would buy it?

My only real take is PAR (regardless of CRI) tubes and LED's can be functionally equiv.
The real difference is in what hasn't really been completely addressed..
Poor CRI of many led emitters (my past postings will show you I'm quite hard on LEDs)
Poor or overly expensive implementation of automation which, to be honest there is VERY little competition w/ tubes..even considering dimmable ballasts.. 
Things like K and CRI adjustments...

For the vast majority of "hobbyists" LED really is the way to go.. esp w/ at least a dimmer..

As to the EVO.. well amateur electronic skills (how to cut a wire) would allow me to add, at least a manual dimmer for like $3...
My one speed, one gear light is now has infinite speeds on that gear..
Good thing about the EVO color, your stuck w/ it (well for the most part).. No temptation to drop another $40 on replacement tubes.. 

how many threads start "what color light looks best for my tank"??
Err.. none really..
and pretty sure, for the most part. make at least some mention of color..

Besides none except some of the sw ones are "horrible"..


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

*AquaticLife t5ho vs Fluval Fresh &amp; Plant 2.0 LED*

Man love reading these kind of threads lol. I guess for me all I have ever known was led since I'm relatively new to the hobby. If I started a couple years ago I'm sure I would have and still use t5ho. If it works and you like it and have good results with it why switch? 
@burr740 if I'm in a benz and see a "Dodge" Viper ACR sorry but I'm ditching the benz to drive the freaking bad azz Viper 

Oh and @jeffkrol who's ugly tank is that 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


>


Is this pic supposed to prove your point...or mine?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Depends on who you are and your goals..
Plants are amazing and workmanship is incredible.. BUT.....
I personally (note personally) do not like the overall "purple" tone..
Kind of the difference between a show garden and a meadow planting..BOTH have their place..


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Fun w/ cheap leds...Beamsworks and rgb strips..
ONLY to show variations in style..
no not mine.. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/627826-beamswork-double-hi-lumen-30-gen4-3.html









IN case anyone was wondering..I didn't like the hue in LED's either..


> Gus..My goal is to get a color close to the purple/red hue that some of the nicest looking T5HO tanks have here while showing red pigments. I am confident this light can do it...
> Yeah for some reason my camera makes it look more purple but in reality it's more a of a magenta than purple.





> Me....so which planet "is" purple..


Sadly, his images are gone...
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/701049-ecotech-radion-xr15fw-freshwater-6.html

fun at post 152,153


----------

